# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Микрофон и Ubuntu 12.04.

## Ольга1314

Сменила Xubuntu на Ubuntu.Но не там, не там-не работает микрофон.На шум реагирует и шум записывает, а голос-не за что.Пробовала играться с настройками, собрать Audacity, обновлять, но после этого Ксубунта жутко заглючила, и пришлось ее снести...На Убунту уже боюсь лезть в терминал, вдруг очередное зависание, и придется все сносить..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ольга1314

Микрофон заработал после обновления ядра!!! И звук стал чистым.Шикарно!!! :Cheesy:

----------

